# A reminder



## Preston (Sep 15, 2013)

I was reminded of something I knew but forgot about. I planted three rows of corn, 1 of okra and some ambrosia cantulopes. Each row was about 30 feet. All the rain pretty much mess all the corn. And the okra just didn't want to get started. Well the rain stopped, it got hot and it's rained once in the last month. I remembered okra like it hot and dry. Well it's been hot and dry and the okra has been producing like illegals on food stamps. The wife has gotten sick of cooking so much, I got a neighbor that don't want to talk to cause he afraid I'll give him more okra. 5 other neighbors are being kept in okra, and it's needs cutting this morning.

Now if I could get this kind of production out of my beans and broccoli, I'd be set.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 15, 2013)

Didn't grow any okra this year.damn yankee's up here don't know what to do with it. i do have 2-3 plants in the greenhouse for me & wifey.


----------



## mitch95100 (Sep 15, 2013)

Preston said:


> I was reminded of something I knew but forgot about. I planted three rows of corn, 1 of okra and some ambrosia cantulopes. Each row was about 30 feet. All the rain pretty much mess all the corn. And the okra just didn't want to get started. Well the rain stopped, it got hot and it's rained once in the last month. I remembered okra like it hot and dry. Well it's been hot and dry and the okra has been producing like illegals on food stamps. The wife has gotten sick of cooking so much, I got a neighbor that don't want to talk to cause he afraid I'll give him more okra. 5 other neighbors are being kept in okra, and it's needs cutting this morning.
> 
> Now if I could get this kind of production out of my beans and broccoli, I'd be set.



If i lived closer id come get some!!

Sent from me to you using my fingers


----------



## tbow388 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Okra*

Last year my okra didnt turn out. This year it is booming. I only have 20 feet but have enough stored for winter, Now i have been selling some and giving it away.

I am glad I planted some because the farmer that I help didn't grow any this year. He had 500 feet or so of okra last year.


----------



## Preston (Sep 16, 2013)

tbow388 said:


> Last year my okra didnt turn out. This year it is booming. I only have 20 feet but have enough stored for winter, Now i have been selling some and giving it away.
> 
> I am glad I planted some because the farmer that I help didn't grow any this year. He had 500 feet or so of okra last year.



Mercy.......500 feet of okra would have me cutting all day every day. I could furnish the local Ingles with that. Hummm? Next year maybe?


----------

